# Dirt 2 Probleme mit neuem Sys



## Keeper_2 (3. Februar 2011)

hallo, habe Probleme mit Dirt 2.
Das Spiel startet und ich kann 1-3 Rennen spielen, dann kommt die Fehlermeldung "Dirt 2 executable funktioniert nicht mehr", es handelt sich um die Steam Version des Spiels.

Auf meinem alten Sys (Phenom II X4 955 BE, GTX470) lief es einwandfrei, da hatte ich Windows 7 32Bit über Vista installiert.

Auf meinem neuen System (i7-2600, GTX560 ti) tritt o.g. Problem auf (Windows 7 komplett neu installiert).

Neuste Treiber sind drauf, Steam und Dirt 2 mehrfach neu installiert, Kompatibilitätsmodus getestet.

Temps von Graka wärend des Spielen 67°C und CPU 40° (Scythe Yasya Kühler), Temps ausgelesen mit Aida64.

Als Netzteil habe ich im Übrigen ein Bequiet Pure Power 530 Watt (2x 12V. Leitung mit je 22Amp.), das hatte ich auch schon in meinem alten PC der ja eigentlich mehr Strom verbraucht haben dürfte, daran sollte es also auch nicht liegen.

Hat einer ein ähnliches Problem und eine Lösung ?


----------



## TH1984 (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo Keeper_2

ich denke dir dabei helfen zu können. 
Als erstes gehst du bitte in dein Dirt2 Ordner (***Steam/Steamapps/common/Dirt2) 
In deinem Dirt2 Verzeichnis findest du den Ordner "system". Den öffnest du bitte. Ganz unten im System Ordner, findest du die Datei "workerMap8Core". Rechtsklick auf die Datei, und den Haken bei "schreibgeschützt" entfernen, und das fenster schliessen. Nun führst du folgende Schritte aus:
1: öffne die Datei "WorkerMap4Core"
2: drücke jetzt "STRG+A" (alles markieren) und anschliessend "STRG+C" zum kopieren
3: Schliesse die Datei "workerMap4Core" ohne zu speichern
4: öffne die Datei "workermap8core"
5: Drücke "Strg+A" und dann "entf", das Fenster sollte jetzt leer sein.
6: drücke (im fenster) "STRG+V" um den Inhalt der Datei "workerMap4core" in die Datei "workerMap8Core" zu kopieren. 
7: Speicher und schliesse die Datei und starte das Spiel. Sollte jetzt funktionieren

grüße


----------



## Keeper_2 (3. Februar 2011)

ok, du meinst also dass Dirt 2 nicht mit den 4 simulierten Kernen zurecht kommt, ich werde es testen wenn ich heute abend wieder zu hause bin, vielen Dank schon mal, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## TH1984 (3. Februar 2011)

ja, laut codemasters haben diverse Spiele von denen Probleme mit den 4 virtuellen kernen, sprich mit ht. ich hatte es auch, bei beiden Dirt spielen. Bei mir hats geholfen den inhalt der 4core in die 8core zu kopieren

ich hoffe das es bei dir auch hilft.

grüße


----------



## Keeper_2 (3. Februar 2011)

tausend Dank, das wars wohl.
Habe sonst max. 3 Rennen hinbekommen bis ich zurück auf den Dektop geflogen bin, jetzt habe ich gerade 8 Rennen am Stück gefahren, danke, danke, danke.
Ich dachte schon ich bin blöd, hatte schon alles probiert und schon an einen Hardwaredefekt geglaubt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (8. Februar 2011)

Funktioniert das bei mir auch bzw. stürzt Dirt2 bei mir auch nach 2-3 Rennen ab(beim Laden hängt´s sich auf)? Aber ich habe keinen 4-Kerner mit virtuellen Kernen 

Edit: Ich probier´s mal aus.
Edit2: Nein, hat natürlich bei mir nichts gebracht.


----------



## Keeper_2 (13. Februar 2011)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Funktioniert das bei mir auch bzw. stürzt Dirt2 bei mir auch nach 2-3 Rennen ab(beim Laden hängt´s sich auf)? Aber ich habe keinen 4-Kerner mit virtuellen Kernen
> 
> Edit: Ich probier´s mal aus.
> Edit2: Nein, hat natürlich bei mir nichts gebracht.



hast du das nur bei Dirt 2 ?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. Februar 2011)

Ja nur bei Dirt2. Die Rennen selbst laufen problemlos, aber beim Laden vor oder nach einem Rennen hängt sich das Spiel auf. 

An Windwos-Live dürfte es nicht liegen, Spiele wie StreetFighter4, GTA4 oder Fuel stürzen auch nicht ab.


----------



## Keeper_2 (13. Februar 2011)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Ja nur bei Dirt2. Die Rennen selbst laufen problemlos, aber beim Laden vor oder nach einem Rennen hängt sich das Spiel auf.
> 
> An Windwos-Live dürfte es nicht liegen, Spiele wie StreetFighter4, GTA4 oder Fuel stürzen auch nicht ab.



merkwürdig, hast du mal deine Temps von der Graka geckeckt, Dirt 2 ist sehr GPU lastig.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Februar 2011)

Stürzt ja nur beim Laden in den Menüs ab und nicht während dem Spielen, von daher dürfte es nicht an Temperaturen liegen. Vielleicht installiere ich´s mal neu und lasse den Patch weg.


----------



## meckswell (26. Februar 2011)

Hab das gleiche Problem wie N8Mensch2, beim Laden oder Autosave freezed es, die Rennen laufen problemlos.

Edit: Es tritt nur bei DX 11 auf.


----------



## freezee-e (13. März 2011)

meckswell schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Problem wie N8Mensch2, beim Laden oder Autosave freezed es, die Rennen laufen problemlos.
> 
> Edit: Es tritt nur bei DX 11 auf.


 
same shit 

habe alles probiert aber da scheint wirklich nichts zu helfen außer in dx9 zu spielen. ich denke das kann nur durch nen patch behoben werden und da dirt3 schon bald rauskommt wird's wohl keinen patch mehr geben


----------



## Keeper_2 (13. März 2011)

freezee-e schrieb:


> same shit
> 
> habe alles probiert aber da scheint wirklich nichts zu helfen außer in dx9 zu spielen. ich denke das kann nur durch nen patch behoben werden und da dirt3 schon bald rauskommt wird's wohl keinen patch mehr geben



Poste mal dein System bitte...


----------



## freezee-e (19. März 2011)

Mein sys: q6600 @ 3.2 GHz 4 gb RAM 1066 gtx 580. System läuft stabil. Ein Kumpel hat gemeint das es an dem rapture Sound liegt. Man soll diesen in Optionen umstellen und dann lief es bei ihm. Muss ich auch jetzt probieren.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. März 2011)

Hm, habe von "Rapture" auf "Hardware" umgestellt und direkt beim Laden des ersten Rennen hängen geblieben.

Edit: Ich probiere jetzt mal "Software"

Edit2: Ja das könnte es gewesen sein. Bin eben ca. sieben Rennen ohne Probleme gefahren. 
Sound hört sich unter "Software" zwar sehr bescheiden an, aber immerhin läuft´s ohne sich aufzuhängen 

Edit3: Arg, wollte noch eine Runde online spielen und da hat es sich wieder beim Laden(nach Abbruch einer Session durch Host) aufgehängt  .


----------



## Keeper_2 (20. März 2011)

freezee-e schrieb:


> Mein sys: q6600 @ 3.2 GHz 4 gb RAM 1066 gtx 580. System läuft stabil. Ein Kumpel hat gemeint das es an dem rapture Sound liegt. Man soll diesen in Optionen umstellen und dann lief es bei ihm. Muss ich auch jetzt probieren.


 
Was macht denn die Temp bei deiner Graka, Dirt2 ist neben Grid eines der Spiele die die GPU am stärksten belasten.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (20. März 2011)

So wie ich das sehe, hängt sich bei Mexwell, Freezee-e und mir das Spiel während dem Laden/ Speichern auf, dass kann mit der Temperatur nichts zu tun haben.
Und bei Grid, so meine ich mich zu erinnern, dreht noch nicht mal mein Lüfter auf.


----------



## freezee-e (20. März 2011)

Die temps sind im grünen Bereich. Das kann auch nicht sein das es bei dem Spiel überhitzt, wenn sogar crysis auf Maximum läuft ohne absturtz. Hab's leider selber nicht ausprobiert mit dem Sound. Hatte noch keine Zeit.


----------



## SESOFRED (20. April 2011)

Hatte das selbe Problem gehabt die Lösung war mei Gamepadtreiber zu aktualieseiren danach war alles Tutti.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (29. April 2011)

SESOFRED schrieb:


> Hatte das selbe Problem gehabt die Lösung war mei Gamepadtreiber zu aktualieseiren danach war alles Tutti.


 
Welches Gamepad hast du denn? Über "Treiber aktuallieren" im Gerätemanager -> Gamepadtreiber bekomme ich die Meldung "Treiber ist auf dem neusten Stand". Oder funktioniert der Auto-Updater vielleicht nicht und ich soll besser mal den Treiber deinstallieren/ neuinstallieren?


----------



## b14ckj4ck (29. April 2011)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, hängt sich bei Mexwell, Freezee-e und mir das Spiel während dem Laden/ Speichern auf, dass kann mit der Temperatur nichts zu tun haben.
> Und bei Grid, so meine ich mich zu erinnern, dreht noch nicht mal mein Lüfter auf.


 welchen Treiber hast du? Genauso das selbe Phänomen, Absturz beim Laden konnte ich mit dem 270.61 feststellen
in DX9 alles problemlos - in DX11 eben nicht. Bin zurück zum 266.66 (GTX560Ti) und es läuft wieder alles problemlos.

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## N8Mensch2 (29. April 2011)

266.66 kann ich nicht installieren und mit dem 270er keine Verbesserung


----------



## Core #1 (13. Mai 2011)

Hatte auch Probleme mit der Steam Version von Dirt 2.
Hier mal aus dem Steamforum, hat bei mir geklappt:



> 1. Uninstall Dirt2 ( Maybe optional)
> 2. Uninstall Rapture and OpenAL
> 3. Install Dirt2
> 4. Run the game from the dirt2.exe located on Steam\steamapps\common\dirt 2 (it will ask you to install openAL)
> ...



zu 6.: am Besten die .exe aus dem bereits genannten Common Ordner im Admin Modus starten.


----------

